# قداس عيد ختان الرب يسوع وتذكار الاباء مار باسيليوس ومار غريغوريوس



## paul iraqe (2 يناير 2021)

*قداس عيد ختان الرب يسوع وتذكار الاباء مار باسيليوس ومار غريغوريوس ورأس السنة الميلادية الجديدة لطائفة السريان الارثوذكس*





 عشتار تيفي كوم - الموقع الرسمي للابرشية/
  احتفل  نيافة الحبر الجليل مار نيقوديموس داؤد متي شرف رئيس طائفة السريان  الارثوذكس في الموصل وكركوك واقليم كوردستان ،مساء يوم الجمعة المبارك بـ  قداس عيد ختان الرب يسوع وتذكار الاباء مار باسيليوس ومار غريغوريوس ورأس  السنة الميلادية الجديدة وشاركه في القداس الأب نبيل بولص بحضور الاباء  الكهنة والشمامسة والشماسات وجوق الكنيسة وجمع من المؤمنين
   وكل عام والجميع بالف خير 
 1/1/2021




https://www.ishtartv.com/viewarticle,95741.html


----------

